# Heat preparing offer for Odom



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

Clippers being frugal with star
BY ISRAEL GUTIERREZ
[email protected]

The Miami Heat has not had any luck in the free agent market yet, but that is not going to stop it from trying again.

The Heat is prepared to extend a significant offer sheet to Clippers restricted free agent Lamar Odom as early as today, according to several sources with knowledge of the situation.

Odom's agent has been negotiating with the Clippers to no avail. The best offer the team has reportedly made is a three-year, $24 million deal, and the forward has been contemplating accepting a one-year tender from the Clippers that would make him an unrestricted free agent next year, according to his agent.

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/6459992.htm


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

Clipps management would be foolish to let Odom go... They'd not only lose their leader but the most versatile cat on the squad... Nah... I'd be very surprised not to see Da Goods in a Clippa uni this season... But funnier things have happened lately(Polynice returnin)... If they don't match MIA's offer for the cat they betta bring in an impact point guard... Or it's gonna be anotha long season in Clippaland... Peace


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Compare with Odom, brand and Maggette got overpaid.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Brand may be overpaid, but I don't see how $6 million per year (on average) is overpayment for Maggette. He is only 23 and has improved every year in the league, putting up 17 PPG and 5 RPG last year. I think that even if he had maxed out his stats last year, he'd be worth about what he's getting. Factor in his likely continual improvement, and he'll be a steal in a couple of years.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Did Sterling finally figure out how to reach the bottom of his deep pocket? Could it be that he will match not one, but *two* RFA offer sheets in one season?

Is the devil shivering somewhere, wishing he had a heavy parka?


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Compare with Odom, brand and Maggette got overpaid.


Compair to Odom Magette is overpaid not Brand...


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> Did Sterling finally figure out how to reach the bottom of his deep pocket? Could it be that he will match not one, but two RFA offer sheets in one season?


Do your homework.  Youll find that in the history of the clippers, actually, andre miller is the first ever RFA that sterling has not matched. Also, hes already matched two, and theyre trying to make it three.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Heat set to make Odom offer*

By Harvey Fialkov 
Staff Writer 
Posted August 6 2003 

For the second time in a month, the Heat is poised to tender a lucrative offer sheet to a Los Angeles Clippers forward.

"Odom has turned down the Clippers' qualifying offer of $24 million over three years. The Heat is reportedly ready to offer a deal in the six-year, $65 million range, with potentially $23 million paid up front in hopes of scaring off Sterling. 

"Once Odom accepts an offer sheet, he will no longer be able to sign a one-year deal with the Clippers, a move that would let him become an unrestricted free agent next summer."


http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...06aug06,1,1964090.story?coll=sfla-sports-heat


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

*Why do you want Odom after these comments?*









*-Odom*

FULL ARTICLE:
http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/6476018.htm

*ODOM: "I WANT OUT!"*


ISRAEL GUTIERREZ said:


> *
> ''I feel like my relationship with the Clippers is over,'' Odom said by telephone Wednesday. ``I don't really feel like they committed to me. If they were, this wouldn't be going on like this. I just feel like this is my time and my place and my chance to get out of there.''
> 
> ''At the end of this year, I pretty much wanted out,'' Odom said. ``I'm tired of not having a place to practice, a place to get better. I think it's just my time to get out of there. . . . I've been trying to express myself as humble as possible, but I just want to get . . . out of there.''
> ...


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

LOL
I wouldnt want him back if i was a clippers fan..........
But in reality it is on Donald Sterling's hand....he makes the choice.
Lets just what will happen when the heat offers him an offer sheet!


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Odom expects $60M-$70M offer*

By Harvey Fialkov 
Staff writer 
Posted August 7 2003 

The Lamar Odom watch continued Wednesday.

Although the Heat and the Los Angeles Clippers' restricted free-agent forward were unable to agree on an offer sheet during their meetings in Miami earlier this week, Odom did tell ESPN's Kevin Frazier that the impending deal is worth between $60 million and $70 million.

He also added that he has always wanted to play for Heat coach Pat Riley.

The feeling seems mutual. Riley, who has been monitoring the discussions via telephone, returned from his European vacation Wednesday and flew to his West Coast home in Malibu, not far from the Los Angeles office of Odom's agent, Jeff Schwartz.

Schwartz was in Las Vegas Wednesday on other business. Odom, 23, already has turned down the Clippers' reported three-year, $24 million offer.

"If I were to leave now, I'd feel empty," Odom said recently. "I would feel like I started a job that I didn't finish. ... But if they don't show me the same interest, then I have to go somewhere they tell me that they want me to be a key part of the team."

When and if an offer sheet is tendered and signed, Clippers owner Donald T. Sterling would still control Odom's destiny, as he will have 15 days to match. The Clippers repeatedly have said they would match any offer for Odom. That could be a ploy to dissuade suitors, however.
http://www.sun-sentinel.com/sports/...07aug07,1,2553916.story?coll=sfla-sports-heat


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Hes trying to land a contract worth millions of dollars. To do that, he has to convince miami to sign him to an offer sheet. Do you want him to say hes always wanted to be a clipper, he hopes miami doesnt sign him, etc. etc.?


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

why would he say that?

you can believe what you want b/c you want him back....the man ripped your franchise apart and you think he's doing it to get a big contract...i doubt it very much.....we'll see in 15 days


----------



## Izlar (Nov 13, 2002)

I dont see Sterling letting Odom walk away for nothing. I think that the offer will either be matched or Lamar will be traded in a sign and trade to Miami for either Wade or Caron Butler. Sterling wont let Odom get away for nothing


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Izlar</b>!
> I dont see Sterling letting Odom walk away for nothing. I think that the offer will either be matched or Lamar will be traded in a sign and trade to Miami for either Wade or Caron Butler. Sterling wont let Odom get away for nothing



AHHHHHHHHHAHAHAHHAHAH!

Wade or Butler?!?!?! are you kidding me? sure how bout both of them and we'll just throw in Brian Grant too.....

if you want something back have fun with Eddie Jones.....cuz Wade and Caron (without a doubt he isnt leaving) aint goin nowhere...especially not to * "Basketball Hell" *


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Same thing with brand, just more dramatic due to circumstances. Miami heard there was a chance that the clippers would match, so brand and his agent told miami that they had assurances that if sterling didnt offer a max contract, they wouldnt resign. Even said they hoped they wouldnt get resigned. Then boom, clippers match in a few days. Magette expresses his desire to play in utah and work with rebuilding....boom gets the deal, and the clippers match. It will be the same here. But more extreme measures are being taken because the clips have repeatedly said they will match any offer on odom....heck, thats the reason they signed brand right away, so that miami could throw a contract at odom right away. Only way its not going to happen is if the clippers have some knowlege thats not public about an injury, or more pot issues, etc.


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

we'll see in 15 days.....how it turns out to be.
But it was a harsh comment from Odom and i bet if he gets re-signed fans will boo him!


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I honestly believe Lamar will be happy where ever he plays for (Miami or LA) as long as he gets paid. He's just tired of waiting to get his big contract like Maggette and Brand got earlier. The Clippers obviously arent good at offering contracts so they waited to match contracts from other teams for Brand and Maggette. They will do the same with Lamar.


----------



## MIAMI1 (Jun 11, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL 

That's funny stuff!!!!!!!

I don't understand why Clippers fans become so defensive about the Odom situation.
One of your own players said what others, now Clippers ex-players, said before that they couldn't wait to get out of
Clipperland.
Just accept the facts and go on with your lives, there's nothing
you can do about it. As long as Donald Sterling owns the team, Clippers fans will suffer.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

What are you talking about? Who is being defensive? Just stating what the miami team obviously already knows. That this whole thing is just a show to try to get a fat contract signed by the clippers. Riley, and the org. wasnt so gullable to believe it, why are you?

Also, the clippers have one of the best business and basketball decision making owners in the leauge...


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>yamaneko</b>!
> What are you talking about? Who is being defensive? Just stating what the miami team obviously already knows. That this whole thing is just a show to try to get a fat contract signed by the clippers. Riley, and the org. wasnt so gullable to believe it, why are you?
> 
> Also, the clippers have one of the best business and basketball decision making owners in the leauge...



no....i dont think you understand....read what he said....why do you think he would say that to go back to the clippers? give me a break man he totally ripped apart your franchise, why would you want him back after that?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

We want him back because hes a great player and its obvious this whole thing is just to get money. Granted, its not the most moral thing to do, but the guy wants a few extra million, and is pulling out the stops to do it. He hasnt given any proof or reason to say that he doesnt want to be on the clippers, just the opposite always. Until something new comes out such as sterling raped his mother so he doesnt want to play for his team, im not going to view any of what he says as anything more than a man looking for a fatter pay check.


----------



## Wade#3 (Jul 7, 2003)

you're a textbook case of what denial is. If this was all about money, why would Odom need to speak with Elgin in person. Yeah they're going to laugh it up. More likely they'll be something that's broken in the office when Baylor looks at Lamar with that dopey look on his face. I'm not sure the Clips won't match but if Lamar thinks he can't get out this year, he'll take the Q offer of about 4.5 mill and leave next year. 

In your scenario Odom and the Clips are in it together, then there is no need for the public rip because all the Clips would need to do is give the contract the Heat are rumored to be offering to Lamar because he would tell the Clips. Why wait for a Heat formal offer if your going to match. Lamar and his agent can give the Clips the parameters of the offer sheet so DTS can dole out the cash right? Riles won't offer if he's not getting Lamar this year and your still going to have Lamar and Q and I believe dooling playing for bigger contracts. 

In all likelihood you'll have the same situation you had with Brand, Miller, Kandi, Odom, and Maggette, all looking for bigger numbers, for a huge payday. And we all saw how much success that led to. I'll accept you think the Clips will match a 65 mill deal, but don't make me and everybody who reads your post dumber by suggesting this is all a Con job by the Clips and Odom, yanameko.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

http://www.miami.com/mld/miamiherald/sports/basketball/6505731.htm

let the 15 day countdown begin.....


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wade#3</b>!
> you're a textbook case of what denial is. If this was all about money, why would Odom need to speak with Elgin in person. Yeah they're going to laugh it up. More likely they'll be something that's broken in the office when Baylor looks at Lamar with that dopey look on his face.


Odom told ESPN.com he would meet with Clippers general manager Elgin Baylor to express his opinions face-to-face. Such a meeting did not occur Sunday.
:grinning:


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Odom to sign today*

The Heat is offering the Clippers' restricted free agent a six-year, $65 million deal. 

By ART THOMPSON III 
The Orange County Register 

LOS ANGELES – Clippers forward Lamar Odom is expected to sign today a six-year, $65 million offer sheet with the Miami Heat.

The decision came at the end of four days of negotiations between Odom's agent, Jeff Schwartz, and Miami Heat president and coach Pat Riley, who flew straight from his working vacation in Europe on Thursday to meet with Schwartz. The paperwork for the offer sheet reportedly was finalized late Sunday afternoon.

http://www2.ocregister.com/ocrweb/o...PORTS&subsection=PRO&year=2003&month=8&day=11


----------



## Wade#3 (Jul 7, 2003)

The meeting was to occur monday. Odom was to call Baylor Sunday .Read the article from the people who broke it first, not ESPN. Those guys contradict themselves all the time.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wade#3</b>!
> The meeting was to occur monday. Odom was to call Baylor Sunday .Read the article from the people who broke it first, not ESPN. Those guys contradict themselves all the time.


Oh yeah miami papers are more reliable than ESPN  .. I read more garbage in that paper:no:


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Hmm....interesting. Perhaps i gave Miami owners a bit too much credit for not being gullable enough to believe that the clippers wouldnt match any deal for Odom. Oh well. Thats better i guess. Better to have odom locked up on the clips for 6 years instread of just the 1 year or 3 year deal.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

ESPN gets its info from other sources...such as the herald....so you can act like the Herald just makes things up but they are true....you can't quote someone in a national newspaper and just make it up....maybe in the clippers fantasy world Lamar loves it there but he doesn't....he's said what he's said...he's gonna sign an offer sheet and if the clippers aren't complete idiots they'll let him leave...if you want something back then you should work out and sign and trade before the offer sheet is signed..


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wade#3</b>!
> The meeting was to occur monday. Odom was to call Baylor Sunday .Read the article from the people who broke it first, not ESPN. Those guys contradict themselves all the time.


Oh yeah , I'm sure they it was for today.. Mr. Elgin Baylor is golfing at the Riviera country club for the Jim Hill classic AS WE SPEAK!!!g LOL It aint happenen.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

yep.....why dont you work for ESPN you seem to know everything?


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Caron_Butler</b>!
> yep.....why dont you work for ESPN you seem to know everything?


werd.... everybody in LA knows Elgin isn't meeting with Lamar today unless he storms out on the putting green.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

well i guess the informed sources of the Miami Herald are absolute idiots and so are the experts at ESPN.........i can't believe i'd take their word over yours.....


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

"An NBA source said Monday that despite all of Odom's statements, the Clippers likely will still match the offer sheet. Ultimately, the decision will be made by owner Donald T. Sterling, who has long professed to be a big fan of Odom."

http://www.dailynews.com/Stories/0,1413,200~20955~1564847,00.html


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Heat Puts Clippers at Match Point*

Odom signs six-year, $63-million offer with Miami, but indications are L.A. will keep him.

By Elliott Teaford, Times Staff Writer

The Miami Heat on Monday signed restricted free-agent forward Lamar Odom to a long-delayed and much-anticipated offer sheet worth about $63 million over six seasons.

The Clippers have a league-mandated deadline of 15 days to match the offer, and there is every indication they will do so, making the Heat two-time losers against them in the free-agent derby this summer.

http://www.latimes.com/sports/baske...227.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe


----------



## Wade#3 (Jul 7, 2003)

All the quotes about an NBA source saying the clips are going to match is the same source from same article that is being recycled. These guys haven't written an original piece about the situation in about a week. The Clips will likely match. That is same thing they've said before the contract was even completed. Maybe they want to retain him but they don't think he is worth the contract. Who knows? You can always correct yourself. Reportedly Odom will now meet with Baylor before Wed. It likely doesn't matter, either they will or they won't. But the statement they released was alot more noncommittal on the web site. With Brand, Roeser came out and said they were going to match the day they got the contract. Elgin words had a different tone. Maybe they are actually going to comtemplate their next move, and it isn't such a done deal. 

It isn't about screwing the Heat because as the Clips figured out with Brand the Heat will be more than patient to wait and see. In between, although srcubs, the Heat signed four big men to minimum deals so it will not be crippling the Heat free agency picture to be on hold for 15 days. Agents of other players know that if the Heat do not get odom they'll have about 10 mill to spend on one year deals so they'll wait it out also. The more this drags on the more Heat's chances go up to get him. The only players so far to have to wait the full 15 days were miller and arenas, (although there have only been about 4 offer sheets signed) and their both gone.


----------

